# Should I adopt her ?(conditions for adopting a stray cat)



## Maryanne99 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi guys.
It's my first time on this forum.
My situation is the following: a year and a half ago a black and white stray cat started coming to our house. She was shy at first but then after giving her food and attention, she got used to coming over to our place few times a week. Now she is coming every day, insisting to be let in (and probably adopted). She knows us and got attached to us. We feed her and treat her like a pet BUT she wants to go out often (we live in a forest) and do her thing.
I think she wants to be adopted-it is clear. The main problem is I don't have the financial situation to keep a cat and I'll be moving out of this house too.The others in the house also plan to move out.
Question is what are the basic conditions one should have before deciding to take in a stray cat? I don't wanna adopt her in an impulse and then not have the proper conditions for her.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you checked for a microchip, asked all the neighbours whether she is owned and put a paper collar on her? 

Most cats who are friendly who turn up like this are not strays but in fact owned cats who have homes but are opportunists who will happily take extra meals and the offer of a comfy spot. In fact some cats are "owned" by multiple houses as each house believes that only they are looking after it.

If you feed a cat most will keep coming back, ask to be let in etc even if they have just come from their perfectly lovely house down the road.

Unless you are 100% sure the cat has no owner and you have done everything possible to track an owner then dont assume the cat is yours to adopt.

My cat got "adopted" by a well meaning person like this and I endured 6 weeks of hell wondering were she had gone. Many others have also experienced this.

If she is a stray then only take her on if you can afford to pay for her worming and flea treatment food and vets bills for the restof her life. If you cant and she genuinely has no home then pass her on to a rescue.


----------



## Maryanne99 (Feb 20, 2019)

Such a great answer! Thank you. And no she does not belong to a person, we asked around and no one claimed her. She probably has few houses where she goes to for food and shelter. All in all, I probably need to find her a rescue since I can't afford her now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know you want to help this cat out of the kindness of your heart but, as said, if you haven't the finances to care for her long term, then don't take her on. Owning a cat is very expensive with food, litter, insurance, vets bills etc. I would suggest contacting your local Cats Protection, they can check for a microchip as its possible she may have come from somewhere outside your area if she got into a lorry or something. They will then find her a good home.


----------

